# 'old school sayings'



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

as in when you were 'cool' in high school

"you better check yourself before you wreck yourself"

"...cause i'm cool like that"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Talk to the hand!"


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

whats crack-a-lackin'?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

this isn't a saying but I remember doing that head nod thing to say whats up to my friends.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

"What time is it?"
"Time to get a watch!"

:lol


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

"Smooth move, Ex-Lax!"


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

"....all that and a bag of chips"
"You need/Go take a chill pill" (I still bust that one out occasionally)
"That's/He's/She's/It's the bomb"
"Minus two" (Sooooo overused)

Brings back some funny memories thinking of these...good thread!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

great scotts!


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

After someone says "hey", the proper response was to call back, "Hay is for horses!"

That's all I can remember right now.


----------

